# All-Clad problem



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

Today I found an All-Clad stainless steel 5 quart pot for 2 dollars at a yardsale. The inside of the pot looks pristine however the outside is UGLY. I can't imagine what they could of done to it. It looks like the blackened outside coating somehow got melted or partially washed away although I doubt this is the actual case it just is the best discription I can muster for what it looks like. My question is has this happened to anyones cookware or would anyone be able to suggest a way i might clean it up ...I will use it no matter what the difference is; will it be a camper pot or a everyday pot. 

I figured I couldnt go to far wrong for two dollars hehe

Thanks for any help you might offer.

Pam


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm not that familiar with All-Clad but I don't know of one with a black exterior coating.

As a wild guess, I'd say it got into some thin film plastic while the pan was hot and this is what it has evolved into.

I'd try a plastic putty knife or the plastic razorblade scrapers on it. Double-Edged Plastic Razor Blades - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

It appears to be from the LTD line. or at least i think it is....it looks small to me so I have been saying it is 5 or 6 quart but I am only able to fine a 7 quart stock pot online in that LTD style. A new one of those goes for between 150.00 and 350.00 however so I am feeling good about my two dollar purchace. hehe


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

I might have found what they did to this pitiful looking pan....according to the All Clad website this pan must not be put into the dishwasher...makes perfect common sence to me however in looking at the appearance of the exterior i would think that is just what they did to it....still a wonderful pan just not very pretty however.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

In that case, maybe take some steel wool to it or a wire brush. You'll end up with a scratched surface but a random scratch pattern will probably look better than the black flake.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

There are several different All-Clad surfaces, on top of that the set up is a little garbled. 

Just guessing -- but the orignal pan had a dark grey ("black") anodized finish. At one time or another the original owner melted something to the surface (or melted the surface itself by overheating) and tried scouring it off with a wire brush or wheel and ended up taking off part of aniodic coating. 

In any case, your best bet is probably to have the surface blasted so that you're down to bare aluminum and just use it like that with the knowledge that the aluminum exterior will stain and discolor with use and that $2 is a pretty darn good deal.

BDL


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*your best bet is probably to have the surface blasted *

BDL is probably right, but I add my usual warning NOT to do sandblasting - it will scratch the he!l out of the metal surface. Make sure you have it *bead*blasted. This technique uses tiny glass spheres - the stuff feels like dust - which strips off surface layers - paint, rust, whatever - and actually _polishes_ the underlying metal.

Most places that advertise sandblasting will also do bead blasting, and that's what you want.

Mike


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the sage advise. The good thing is I got to use this worlds ugliest pan yesterday morning while I processed and canned 1/2 bushel of peaches. It may be ugly but it sure works good!! 

I will look into the sandblasting places in the area and see about the beadblasting. I like the sound of poliishing it rather than it being all scratched. 

Thanks again


----------



## simanco (Dec 16, 2005)

If it's the anodized LTD line and has been put through the dishwasher, you can probably clean / restore the anodized finish by using the Calphalon Dormond cleaner. It's the only thing I've found that will touch the anodized surface on my All-Clad.

It should even out the color as well as remove any burnt-on gunk. At least, it worked on mine.

Jim


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

cool thanks. I will try it.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Frankly, I don't care what my pans look like on the outside, so I say if it cooks fine, don't worry about it.


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

you know I have had this pan for a little while now and it is becoming one of my favorites. Does anyone know where I might find a lid for it? It didnt have one when I bought it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You can find "universal" lids for very little money. I have two somewhere in my cooking stuff. Basically it's an aluminum circle with a crimp every half inch or so with a handle in the center. It fits many different pan/pot sizes. Usually pretty ugly though.

Some are just a shallow cone so they adapt to all sizes.

Google "universal pot lid" without the quotes and you'll see plenty of options. Get a BIG one so it fits your big skillets too.


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes I have a couple of those but I am wondering is it possible to buy the all clad replacment lid? Are they sold somewhere?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've used www.culinaryparts.com for replacement parts about 10 years ago. Seems they've now merged with gourmetdepotco.com. Haven't used gourmetdepot myself nor did I see All Clad in their manufacturer list but I didn't dig very deep. could always send them email and see.

Google turned up this: All Clad Lids - All Clad Cookware
*[Bonus Offer]* but I've no experience with them.


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you Phatch, thats wonderful I will check it out.


----------

